
Building a Map Application in C++ & Qt - Jiri_Komarek
https://www.maptiler.com/blog/2019/04/using-maptiler-maps-inside-qt.html
======
Waterluvian
Also be aware that QGIS is written in Qt with a pretty stonkin good Python and
C++ API. If you need to do anything beyond basic map presentation, consider
using it!

------
geezerjay
This reads like a thinly veilled advertisement for mapbox's map tiles
services.

